# Wine Medals - What happens to them?



## St Allie (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok.. so what happens to all of the medals you win?

are they hung on the wall?
stuffed in a drawer?
dragged out at wine club meetings?
deposited safely in a bank safe deposit box?
in a wall safe behind your favourite picasso? ( ok that one was tongue in cheek )

I mean... some of you have been entering competitions for years..

What do you do with them all?

Allie


----------



## JohnT (Feb 10, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Ok.. so what happens to all of the medals you win?
> 
> are they hung on the wall?
> stuffed in a drawer?
> ...



I have a "wall of shame". I frame each medal with a lable of the year and vintage. 

My trophy is over my fireplace (I kiss it each night before I go to bed  )


----------



## summersolstice (Feb 10, 2010)

I have my International Mead Festival gold medal and State Fair best of show plaques on the wall of the family room. The county fair and lesser competition ribbons go in the wine cellar.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2010)

Mines a plaque and its down n my wine making room. I should have a few more this year as I only eneterd 2 wines last year and they dont give out awards for 2nd place but he said if they did I would have won it, this year Im entering a butt load!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

I skip the expense of entering my wines where they give out medals. $25 a bottle is way too much. When I go to the wineries I just steal them off of their bottles and bring them home and hang them on mine! I have a lot of award winning wines in my cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

OK OK, I am just kidding!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2010)

The only comp I enter is the 1 in Ct. where they give you a full dinner and drinks for $30 total and let me tell you the wine flows very well.


----------



## Racer (Feb 10, 2010)

I keep mine in my winemaking area for inspiration.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## St Allie (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnT said:


> I have a "wall of shame". I frame each medal with a lable of the year and vintage.
> 
> My trophy is over my fireplace (I kiss it each night before I go to bed  )



LMAO John!

ok you don't have to put a photo up of them..

( I'm going to dare you to anyway...)

Allie..

( grinning devilishly)


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 11, 2010)

They're a medal! You wear them around your neck ALL THE TIME like an olympian, of course!


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 11, 2010)

non-grapenut said:


> They're a medal! You wear them around your neck ALL THE TIME like an olympian, of course!



That's what I would do... assuming I ever got around to sending in something... and assuming anything I ever sent in was good enough to win a medal.


----------



## Wine-O (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is a picture of a silver tray I recieved last year for Best Kit Wine at American Wine Society competition. In the reflection you can see my bottles on top of my wine cellar cabinets wearing their medals proudly! I started entering my wines in 2007 and have 37 medals so far. I am HOOKED!! I will have to but more cabinets to accomodate more bottles!!


----------

